# Filmfilter wie Hollywood



## erish (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich muss demnächst einen Film für Projektwochen erstellen, dazu habe ich eine recht gute Camera von Sony zur Verfügung.

Nun will ich, dass dieser Film nicht die typische Cameraqualität aufweist oder wie eine deutsche Soap aussieht, sondern das er ein wenig nach "Film" aussieht.
In Hollywood filmen zB gibt es ja so einen Filter(?), welcher das ganze "ernst" ausschauen lässt, also nicht so wie zB "Abschlussklasse 2005" oder wie das ganze heisst.
Ich hoffe, ihr wisst, was ich meine - denn der Film soll nicht wie eine billige Schüler-Produktion aussehen sondern schon seriös wirken   

Zur Verfügung habe ich "Adobe Premiere Pro 1.5", den normalen "Windows Movie Maker v.2" und uU Pinnacle 8.0 LE.
Brauche ich ein PlugIn, oder ist sowas irgendwo schon integriert...?
Und: gibt es das überhaupt..?

Wäre froh über eine positive Antwort.
--
gruß, Lucas


----------



## rayinstructor (21. Januar 2005)

Damit das ganze ein wenig professioneller aussieht mußt du schon beim filmen selber einiges beachten (DOF, FOV,.. aber das war ja nicht deine eigentliche Frage). 

Damit es vom Bild her "Hollywood mäßiger" aussieht würde ich kein Plugin nehmen sondern auf die color correction (Kontraste, Farbton,..) viel Wert legen und eventuell LUT's verwenden. 

Eine gute Seite zu dem Thema ist http://www.slashcam.de 

mfg RI


----------



## chmee (22. Januar 2005)

Lies hier alles, was dazu bedacht werden sollte. Dieses Thema könnte Bücher füllen 
http://web2.1289-1.1st-housing.de/22470#22470

Aber ganz kurz die wichtigsten Dinge:
1. Benutze ein Stativ
2. Ausleuchten ganz wichtig
3. Weissabgleich

Und hier technische Tips:
1. Es gibt keinen "Hollywood-Filter" !
Es gibt PlugIns wie FilmFX, MagicBullet, MovieLooks und Cinelook, die Dir den typischen
35mm-Filmlook geben, aber erwarte nicht zuviel. Sie helfen weiter, aber sie sind keine
Problemlöser. Ich finde sie gut in Maßen. 
2. Deinterlace Dein Videomaterial mit Programmen wie Filmmaker2. Damit kommst Du
dem Filmlook schon näher.
3. ColorCorrection,ColorCorrection,ColorCorrection 
4. Versuch es mit einer logarithmischen Farbkurve und keiner linearen.

Aber  wie Rayinstructor schon sagte : Du musst beim Filmen auf Vieles achten, danach ist
es definitiv zu spät.

Mit welcher Kamera wirst Du denn drehen ?

mfg chmee


----------



## erish (23. Januar 2005)

ehm... 
wir haben alles schon im Kasten ^^"
Wir haben so nen relativ alten Camcorder von Sony genommen (schon mit DV und sowas).
Wenn das nicht so wirklich geht mit nachher, ist das schlecht... Stativ und sowas haben wir nicht, sowas wie spezielles Ausleuchten ist hier auch schier unmöglich (das natürlichste Schülerzimmer ist ein Schüllerzimmer an sich - da kannst du nichts mehr speziellen verrücken oder ausleuchten ).

Das mit dem Weißabgleich koingt für mich logisch, ich werde es gleich mal versuchen =)

Danke aber für eure vielreichende Hilfe, auch wenn ich nicht alles verstehe was ihr sagtet ^^
--
Gruß, Lucas


----------



## ts_tommy (24. Januar 2005)

klingt so als wenn euer film auf anhieb wie ein amateurfilm aussehen wird.
ohne professionelle kamera / belichtung / stativ / usw. wirds eben kein 35mm feeling
prof. filmkameras kosten nicht umsonst 5stellige summen

seas


----------

